# monkey pox scorpion spoon



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i had a monkey pox scorpion spoon last year that just killed them one bright sunny day off ashtabula. it has disappeared somewhere. i can't find them anywhere online. baitdave didn't have them(unless i missed it) no stores around me has them. does anyone know a quick link to them. has anyone ever used this spoon and what were the results. it got a few for us here and there but like i said that one day..thanks


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't know about monkey pox, I know there is a monkey puke. Got one somewhere.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I don't recall that color either, I know there is green puke and monkey puke like the other guy said, are you sure that was it, go to stingers site and review the colors charts and try and find it if it does in fact exist.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

positive about the color.it was a silver backed spoon with copper colored paint and red dots on the front. smooth spoon same copper color as monkey puke and the dots are the same red color. it was TNT on one day i recall i remember because i only had 1 of them and thats all we caught eyes on.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

EZ, I found a SH270 Stinger Pox on this site. http://www.auroralitestackle.com/stingercolorselects.html 

But it does not look like the one you had described. Good luck.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's Monkey Pox. This one has caught many fish. Those scratches aren't from rolling around a tackle box.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Come on HET it's obvious you used a small shoe nail to make it look like it's caught some eye balls. 

LMAO. Nice spoon though, looks like confusion a little bit, smooth though not hammered.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Sheephead.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Hey Steve, Is there a spoon you don't have ??? You def. are the go to guy on spoon ID.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

I feel sorry for that poor boat trailer. It has to haul that boat and all that gear.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Sheephead.


Sheephead don't have fangs.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> I feel sorry for that poor boat trailer. It has to haul that boat and all that gear.


I made sure to go large on the trailer. It's rated for 3700 pounds. My rig weighs 2200 pounds. I'm good. Thanks for your concern.

Plus, I just had some raised white letter GoodYear Marathons put on it. I'll be sportin'.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Here's Monkey Pox. This one has caught many fish. Those scratches aren't from rolling around a tackle box.




YEA!!! THATS THE TICKET!!!

now do you have a link to where i can get some?? thanks


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

EZ,
You can check here if it's actually a MS scorpian. I didn't see it listed so it might be a discontinued pattern.

http://www.mistinger.com/colors5.htm


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It is a Michigan Stinger spoon. It's stamped Stinger on the back.

It would be a shame if they discontinued it, it's a good procucer.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

so, why doesn't someone send them an e-mail an' find out!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I can't find it listed anywhere. Looks like 'Spring Chicken' is the closest thing to it, now. Looks almost exactly like it, but it's hammered.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

1977 walleye guy said:


> so, why doesn't someone send them an e-mail an' find out!!


just sent rob over there one on this subject. i should hear something by monday. ive emailed him before and he's very good at returning them.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

EZ,
I'll take six...if someone can make'um up...! Anyone else in...?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Het, That color could be order on hammered or smooth, gold, silver or copper. So the Monkey Pox is likely a local nickname.


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Het, i noticed you swapped out the treble on your
Scorpion! Just that one, or your whole stock?? Are you
getting better "hook-ups" with change? or just a personal
preferance? Thanks

Jack

COOLERKING on 79


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

COOLERKING79 said:


> Hey Het, i noticed you swapped out the treble on your
> Scorpion! Just that one, or your whole stock?? Are you
> getting better "hook-ups" with change? or just a personal
> preferance? Thanks


With the stock treble hooks, I used to get a lot of short short strikes, and also lost a lot of fish after hookup. I noticed that when (and if) the fish would make it to the net, the spoon would usually fall out of their mouth in the net. I started putting stinger hooks on my spoons, and my catch rate increased slightly. When I started fishing with ShortDrift, I noticed these hooks on his spoons. I also noticed that every fish that hit the spoons ended up in the net with the hook buried deeply in it's beak. I immediatley changed all of my hooks to these, and can honestly say that my fish to net ratio increased significantly.

These are Gamakatsu open end Siwash hooks. Size 1/0 for the smaller spoons, size 2/0 are put on the larger spoons.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Het, I think I am going to do the same thing. We had a lot fall off at the boat last year. Did you also upgrade the ring as well? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Toxic,

I used the same ring. You can get bulk packs of the Siwash hooks from Cabelas. 100 of them for $29.99


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Great. I will probably have my annual spring pilgrimage down there sometime this month. Ill pick up some then. Thanks again.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just another option on hooks. i use gamakatsu extra wide gap #4's on scorpions and #2's on the stinger spoons in bleeding red if i can get them(usually sold out). i tried the siwash hook but i thought my actual hook-up ratio went down. i'd see the rod thump a few times and it would be gone by the time we got to it. im not trying to step on toes here just tossing out another option. it's always a good idea to upgrade your factory hooks reguardless of which method or type you choose. i also sharpen them EVERY time they go into the water (start of the day or the usual night before )


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

We noticed the same thing with the single hook. Many more empty strikes. The rod would get nailed a few times, and by the time you pick it up, nothing's there. But when they do hook up, they won't fall out. Just something else to experiment with more this season.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Think about it ... the fish hits the lure and closes it's mouth. The forward motion of the boat starts to pull the lure out of the fishes closed mouth. the hook may be point to the corner of the fishes mouth or it may be shank to the corner of the fishes mouth. If the shank is to the corner the point must catch in the top or bottom of the mouth or it will simply pull out.

We've tried the Siwash hooks, but we think the trebles are better. No arguement wanted, just stating our take on the subject.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

got an email today from rob bellmore over at stinger spoons. monkey pox has NOT been discontinued. good news for me, very bad news for Mr. walleye. it's just not a top seller. he gave me a phone # to happyhookerbait. he said they should have what you need. i called twice today without any answer. if you would like the number PM me and i'll send it to ya. i also tried to pull up their (happyhookerbait.com) web site by i just kept getting sponsered links???


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I believe the happy hooker is closed until sometime late march/ early april? Maybe someone with a little more knowledge can get a little more specific. I know they were closed two weekends ago. I like going in there very helpful folks, just a quarter mile from the camper/boat too.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I got this one ezbite. http://happyhookerbaitandtackle.com/


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

They're in and out right now, but told me this past Sunday when I stopped in they plan to open tomorrow or at least be there working/stocking everyday starting tomorrow. I asked about that spoon myself and Dave couldn't recall it and we couldn't find it on the wall. Spring Chicken was the closest we found. I do believe he has more Stinger patterns that any shop I've ever been in too. In the short time I was there, he received about 15 cases of Caddies, about 2500 harnesses and I don't know how many Lit'l Nitro's, but a bunch. He showed me a real special Perch pattern he asked to have painted and it looked deadly. Those were on top of the 1000's of lures he already has hanging on hooks. Quite a loaded shop and it's like that all year long. He looked to be fully stocked on jigs too so I'd say he's ready for anything. Dave and Carlolyn are tops and don't be shy about asking Carlolyn about what colors, patterns work as she knows every bit as much as her husband, if not more.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Moonlighter said:


> and don't be shy about asking Carlolyn about what colors, patterns work as she knows every bit as much as her husband, if not more.



Yep!! She's been real helpful in the past


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

fishingguy said:


> I got this one ezbite. http://happyhookerbaitandtackle.com/


I just checked out this web page. Looked like a real nice store. Wish it was closer to where I am at!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishingguy said:


> I got this one ezbite. http://happyhookerbaitandtackle.com/



thanks for the link. doesn't seem like they have an online store? seems like the place to go to for tackle, looks well stocked 

monkey pox, monkey pox, monkey pox.....maybe if i say it 3 times fast they will appear.LOL..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Ez, maybe someone would kind enough to pick some up and mail them to ya. Any takers? I would mind having a couple for myself if you would want to split the shipping?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Ez, maybe someone would kind enough to pick some up and mail them to ya. Any takers? I would mind having a couple for myself if you would want to split the shipping?


oh yea..i got to have them in my spoon caddy. i remember always catching something on them. im not giving up on them..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Let me know, I would like a few. I am 17 miles from skeeter and like I stated, I'll split some of the shipping with ya.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Toxic, I will be going up next week sometime. I will shoot you a pm befor I go.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

No online store, but they have a phone # and a email addy. They probably would ship if you asked them. I know I would. "Monkey Pox", sounds like we have a virus of some sort affecting this group. Or is it a new name for "cabin fever".


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i left 3 @ rodmaker shop , i mite go back and get them !!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

JOE W said:


> i left 3 @ rodmaker shop , i mite go back and get them !!


do they have a web site?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i dont think so but you could call them im sure they will send out what you want 440-572-0400 Frank is 1 of the owners there but he's not working today? call graig @ erie outfitters i am sure he will send you anything he has also 440 949-8934 both of these shops are really nice guys!!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I got it again ezbite. lol But they don't have an on line store either. http://dobass.com/rodmakersshop/strongsvilleohio.html


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishingguy said:


> I got it again ezbite. lol But they don't have an on line store either. http://dobass.com/rodmakersshop/strongsvilleohio.html


fishingguy, you da man!! i never been there. it looks like they got it all. im thinking of going to see Van Halen's induction in to the rock hall on monday. i think rodmakers will be one of my stops.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The induction ceremony is in New York City.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> The induction ceremony is in New York City.


man , that's just a little too far of a drive .lol. figures it's in NYC. oh well it was a thought. well monday's still open so maybe i'll just hit rodmakers.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That has alway been a bone of contention with Clevelandites. We have the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Museum, but the induction ceremonies are always in L.A. or new York.

Also, Van Halen announced that they will not be performing at the ceremony. There's too much conflict between the Hagar, Lee Roth, Michael Anthony, Van Halen camps.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Also, Van Halen announced that they will not be performing at the ceremony. There's too much conflict between the Hagar, Lee Roth, Michael Anthony, Van Halen camps.


figures but hey i can't say i didn't see that one comming.lol


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Het, are u a groupie??? ya could pass for a roadie ... naw that cool..LOL

Speaking of that iductions .. what a crock that there always in LA..or NYC..

I gotta a solution... (mabey if) we had casinos and better hotels (like the Hettinfield INN) here in Cleveland, the inductions would be here.... but noooooo.... no gambling in ohio .. except for balony lotto and some horse tracks, cheap slot parlor in akron and Church rackets.... I'd better stop....


I think im gonna head to rod makers tomarow to get a few of them if they still got that color..



frank


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

A new spoon from Jann's I picked upa couple of weeks ago, looks similar to Monkey Pox. The guy said they all tested it last year and was an excellent producer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

KaGee said:


> A new spoon from Jann's I picked upa couple of weeks ago, looks similar to Monkey Pox. The guy said they all tested it last year and was an excellent producer.


is that copper or gold backed? do that have it with a silver back too?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes it is copper backed. Silver back? Not sure. Can't tell looking at the catalog. Give them a call 800-638-2723.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Papascott said:


> Toxic, I will be going up next week sometime. I will shoot you a pm befor I go.


Scott, are you still heading up? I have an order for ya. Let me know the payment details.


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

i just got back from gander mountain on airport highway in toledo, and found a whole bunch of the monkey pox colored stinger spoons. picked up a few, but they are a copper back and front with the red spots, no silver back. hope that helps.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

twelve-volt-man said:


> i just got back from gander mountain on airport highway in toledo, and found a whole bunch of the monkey pox colored stinger spoons. picked up a few, but they are a copper back and front with the red spots, no silver back. hope that helps.


toledo's a haul for me but maybe the gander but me got in their spring shipment. thanks anyhow.


----------



## Liquid Therapy (Jul 11, 2005)

i had a spoon what i thought was called "money" it was killer. unfourtnetly a fish liked it too much and decided to keep it. now i cant find them anywhere.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Craig up at Erie Outfitters had that spoon in stock last I was there. The pattern originated with Bad Boy Charters out of Vermilion.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Ole Petes Tackle also carries the Money pattern in his spoons.

http://www.olepetestackle.com/



Larry


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

This was a hot one last fall, right before the crank bite kicked in.

Mrs Pauls


----------



## Liquid Therapy (Jul 11, 2005)

thanks so much but i think i might have gotten the name worng. the one im talking about is close to the blue puke pattern but green on the sides with a light green strip in the center.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Sounds like Dill Pickle


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

It may be Green Puke


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Green Puke?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Cucumber maybe?


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Is there any color that you don't have Steve?


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't remember seeing a Monkey Pox Scorpion, but I'm sure since I no longer work in the tackle business that there are a lot that I don't see any more. I do now that Old Pete has it. Do a search for olde petes tackle. You should be able to find it there.


----------



## Liquid Therapy (Jul 11, 2005)

Cucumber looks the closest. but i had a darder green strip in the middle. looks like my tackle box isnt as full as Hetfieldinn, but i as sure working on it. thank you.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fisherman261 said:


> Is there any color that you don't have Steve?



It seems that I don't have the color Liquid Therapy is looking for.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Liquid, I think you had it right the first time if you recalled the name after the fish took it and your "Money" with it. I think that's the reason spoons have names in the first place since patterns are so hard to remember, especially six months later. That Money spoon was one of the hottest in Vermilion late last summer, especially in the evening and you can probably find the old posts on it from that time. I recall there were a few made on it. Bad Boy Charters is sponsoring that show in Vermilion on the 24th, maybe you can ask the Captain personally if you're in the area that day.


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Liquid Therapy said:


> Cucumber looks the closest. but i had a darder green strip in the middle. looks like my tackle box isnt as full as Hetfieldinn, but i as sure working on it. thank you.


This one could be it but it may be too dark. Its made by Wolverine Takle (silver streak spoon) 
Blue Thunder


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Het, are you going to ge able to sleep tonite?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'll be alright.

From what I remember, 'Money' has green edges, with a plain silver, unpainted middle.


----------



## Liquid Therapy (Jul 11, 2005)

gotme1, thats it!!!!!!! just with out the eye. i realy dont remember where i got it could have been wal mart. or johns bait in avon. or any other place i might have picked up some tackle. its been awile. thank you. 

you got that right moonlighter, seems that the fish are always taking my money either at the ful pump or the bait shop. but its all worth it!!!!

Hetfieldinn, im goin to deffently pick up the bad boy money also. alot of time i just cant make it out till evining so it sounds like the ticket for that time. thank you all for your time and effort. you realy helped me out. it was driving me nuts, now ill finely get some sleep fishingguy. lol


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotme1,
Have you had that Bumble bee in the water yet...??? I sure am interested in how long the finish will last on it...(Dang, this hadn't been mentioned all winter but now the door has been opened).  Just curious...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Blue Thunder without the eye


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Gotme1,
> Have you had that Bumble bee in the water yet...??? I sure am interested in how long the finish will last on it...(Dang, this hadn't been mentioned all winter but now the door has been opened).  Just curious...!



I've got a lot of fish on them as you know it's a good pattern. The finish is holding up great so far but 1 spoon has a small bubble. What i found out a couple years ago that works good. I use auto clear coat on my spoons which protects the paint job longer. And it doesn't put a dull haze an the spoon. 

Liquid Therapy
I know Craig @ Erie Outfitters has the spoon if he doesn't have it in stock I'm sure he can order them for you. Give him a call 440-949-8934 He is closed on Tuesdays or You can try DAVE'S BAIT


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i found one today at gander mtn. i swear i've looked at that rack 20 times over the winter and there was NOT a monkey pox there..this ones copper so im still looking for silver backed ones. but i bet this one will work:B just replaced the factory hook with an EWG gamakatsu and it's walleye ready..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Ezbite, was there anymore of them left?I assume you was at the Niles store? I'll have to hit it tomorrow


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Ezbite, was there anymore of them left?I assume you was at the Niles store? I'll have to hit it tomorrow


yep it was the niles store..i know i've went thur that rack at least 20 times and it wasn't there??? i actually went in there to look at those green perch RR rip shads but there it was sticking out, yelling my name as i walked by.LOL. maybe someone returned it i didn't see anymore just that one. sorry.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

O well, I'll still to get out of the house tomorrow. I never did here back from Papa about picking up an order. I am going to the seminar at Dave's Bait and Tackle this Sat. I'll check around there. Do still want some more?

*Oops. Seminar is Sat. March 24th*


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

OH YA...i sent you a pm. thanks


----------

